# Risks of Driving Uber at Nights.



## Yves San (Feb 7, 2019)

Greetings To Ya All,
I am an Uber driver in Dallas, TX. Two days ago, I was driving at night as I always do (since I am a student) and a group of seemingly drunk riders placed an order. Arrived there, I found out there were drunk, one of the three guys unable to stand firmly on his feet, looked like he was being held by another guy. Scanning the situation, I sped off from them to get away, one of the guys, whose name is Steven (he had requested the ride) threw a a water bottle looking thing (possibly a metal one) on my car three to four times, resulting in the breaking of my passenger side tail light and indenting my car. I immediately reported the incident to Uber. All Uber did was, go get an estimate within five days, if over five day window period, you will get nothing!! In the first place, I am a soldier deploying in August and I am a student.
I was extremely busy. I had to skip classes to go do all this. Based on the conversation I had held with Uber reps, I decided to go an extra mile and report the incident to the police, as Uber was sounding like the only thing I could qualify for was an inconvenience fee of 250 dollars!! The estimate itself is 780 dollars. So, I had already sensed where the situation was heading too. Giving me an inconvenience fee, and assuming that the case it resolved. This is something I did not agree to for two reasons: (1) as an Uber driver, I am an independent contractor and consequently, there is no reason to put in my care someone who is unruly and who is seemingly going to be a trouble maker during the ride (back in Houston, I drove four ladies who were drunk and ended up vomiting in my car), (2) attacking and vandalizing someone's car on the sole reason they refused to ride you shows your inner violent character, it shows who you really are. In my understanding , as a US military, I strongly believe such a person deserves to be dealt with according to the law.
Talking from experience, this is my take on the situation: Yes, driving with Uber is good since it gives people a chance (especially the flexibility which, is paramount in my case as a student) to make a decent money. However, the risk assessment is high. My car is a Nissan Altima SR, 2017. It is a real expensive and relatively new car. Having it vandalized over a ten dollar ride sounds very irrelevant and regrettable. Uber, as a business entity, depends on riders. However, the way they dealt with this case, not only sounding like they are protecting this blatant criminal, but also, failing to even advise me on reporting this to the police showed me something I did not know: no matter what Uber says, their chief concern is not drivers, but riders, regardless of how much the riders have wronged a driver.
Anothet thing that caught me by surprise is, how Uber stepped up proposing me their insurance carrier, which charges an upfront of 100 dollars in deductible!! Come on, you have my estimate which is 780 dollars, and you are pretending to be helping me by suggesting me to use your insurance carrier, which I had not even asked for.
My position has been simple since the beginning: all I asked and still ask for was and is: the troublemaker rider repairs my car, end of story. Of course, Uber is less intrigued in this, hence I decided to start a police process, and based on what a police officer told me, the rider will be criminally charged since it is for sure a criminal act. Hoefully, the court through a District Attorney will order him to pay for the money I will spend repairing my car, ad possibly, order him to pay for pain and suffering too.
The reason why I decided to take the floor and share this tragic story is not to sway anyone from driving Uber, but to raise awareness of what driving at nights is, and to better prepare you to taking precautions in such dangerous situations. Last but not least, I was lucky not be get injured, as he could had thrown that object straight to my driver's seat window. Be safe out there.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

I think you are being a bit melodramatic here. Nissan Altimas aren't a "real expensive" vehicle, its actually popularly price- not a BMW or Caddy or Lexus for sure. And although your story is regrettable, it isn't really "tragic".

Uber didn't damage your car, these men did. As a result, Uber isn't going to be that enthusiastic about ponying up for this.

Your mistake was leaving the scene after they damaged your car. Confronting the perps, calling the police, getting the matter resolved immediately is the key. Dealing with and facing down angry people has always been part of the livery business.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

How did he throw the water bottle 3 to 4 times if you were speeding away?


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Yves San said:


> The reason why I decided to take the floor and share this tragic story is not to sway anyone from driving Uber, but to raise awareness of what driving at nights is


I'm sure some of us have long been aware of that. After 3 years of this gig, I've learned to be less active between the hours of 11 pm and 4 am. As a result, it's been a while since I've had any pukers, loud drunks, drug-comatose zombies, or assailants taken away in handcuffs.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I find it harder to see where all the security cameras are


----------



## Yves San (Feb 7, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> How did he throw the water bottle 3 to 4 times if you were speeding away?


N\


I_Like_Spam said:


> I think you are being a bit melodramatic here. Nissan Altimas aren't a "real expensive" vehicle, its actually popularly price- not a BMW or Caddy or Lexus for sure. And although your story is regrettable, it isn't really "tragic".
> 
> Uber didn't damage your car, these men did. As a result, Uber isn't going to be that enthusiastic about ponying up for this.
> 
> Your mistake was leaving the scene after they damaged your car. Confronting the perps, calling the police, getting the matter resolved immediately is the key. Dealing with and facing down angry people has always been part of the livery business.


Many thanks for putting in your two cents. However, I cannot be called "melodramatic" for telling a real story as it happened. If you think that is the right word to call me, it is your right, but be careful with names you choose for others. Getting back to your problem of "expensive cars", just because a car is a BMW, or Lexus... does not make it more expensive than Nissan. And in Uber, I do not see sports cars doing the ride hailing services. Neither, do I see extremely expensive cars. Maybe in your city, but not in Dallas or Houston. A lot of factors come into play to determine the price of a car: the model, the type, etc. So, your statement sounds to be ignorant in nature. On top of that, if a 24,000 dollar car does not sound to be expensive for you, that is you, and others are others. We come from different backgrounds, and our purchasing power is different. Still, 24,000 dollars is not little money in the US, as it is not an annual income for many. So, your examples about BMWs, Lexus... sound to look over the reality, trying to make a 2017 Altima SR a cheap car. And when you say I could have confronted them, I even wonder what your true intentions here are. Accordingly, I would not even follow your advice at all here (not because I cannot confront them and possibly win the fight: ain't here to make myself special, but as a soldier and a green belt in Shotokan Karate, I surely could confront them. So, on this one, I will cut it short, no need to give more explanations). Police wise, maybe, that is what I could have done, calling the police on spot. However, nothing will change since I reported in less that 24 hours, and as I said in my initial post, a police report has been done and the case is under investigation.
I thank you for your opinion, however, I said that this was posted to help drivers raise their awareness of driving at nights (since that is the time there are strong chances of encountering such an incident) and not to describe expensive cars, and calling people names. Helpful comments do not need to try and defame others, who talking from experience are trying to help their peers. In no sentence pertaining to my initial post, did I accuse Uber of breaking my car. On the contrary, I said that I did not like for instance, how they referred me their insurance carrier which requires a $ 1,000 deductible, since the estimate itself is less than that.
So, let us be pragmatic and have some sense of empathy, and leave sharing defamatory statements which are absolutely unhelpful.


Cableguynoe said:


> How did he throw the water bottle 3 to 4 times if you were speeding away?


Massive thanks for your comments. The pictures of the car sent to Uber show at least two dents, and a broken tail light. This was verified by a police officer. So, the question is, are you going to drive at 70 mph around a night club? If I drove at 5mphunning away in a place that is narrow and avoided not only crushing into another car or even hitting one of them, I consider it to be "speeding away".
I think, maybe being smarter is not the most important thing here. I think being truthful is, and a police report corroborates my statements. I did not post this to gather funds to have my car repaired. I shared the story to raise awareness among drivers to be cautious, as I would not like this happening to a peer driver, as it is no fun at all.


Kodyhead said:


> I find it harder to see where all the security cameras are


Thanks for your reaction. Security cameras, if any are there at the night club where the incident took place, will help. A police officer who did my police report said that, when a detective starts working on the case, they will definitely talk to the club owners to see if there are cameras there. If yes, the footage will help.


----------



## Yves San (Feb 7, 2019)

SJCorolla said:


> I'm sure some of us have long been aware of that. After 3 years of this gig, I've learned to be less active between the hours of 11 pm and 4 am. As a result, it's been a while since I've had any pukers, loud drunks, drug-comatose zombies, or assailants taken away in handcuffs.


Thanks. During my one year and 2 months of driving Uber, I had never seen this. Since I know it is there, I will have to come up with a plan to deal with it. Possibly, as you said, be less active for a certain time frame where there are risks of coming across the dangers....


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Yves San said:


> So, the question is, are you going to drive at 70 mph around a night club? If I drove at 5mphunning away in a place that is narrow and avoided not only crushing into another car or even hitting one of them, I consider it to be "speeding away".





Yves San said:


> I cannot be called "melodramatic" for telling a real story as it happened. If you think that is the right word to call me, it is your right, but be careful with names you choose for others.











melodramatic is very appropriate here


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> How did he throw the water bottle 3 to 4 times if you were speeding away?


Altima . . .

Transmission was probably slipping


----------



## Yves San (Feb 7, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 295522
> 
> melodramatic is very appropriate here


Wrong word, since I am not overly emotional, I just said things as they happened and I am sure the story will help many to exercise more caution, consequently helping them a great deal. The word melodramatic would apply, in case I would be lying or making up stories. Earlier I told you, it is your right to use words, but be careful. So on this, I do not agree with you, and not because I did not understand what the word meant to say (as you had to paste into the dialogue box its dictionary meaning), but simply, because you used it in a way of showing how wrong and alarming I was over simple things (in your eyes). When you used negative words about someone, in the first place, it shows that, you are considering them liars, which you did. So, your stance is clear. It is a matter of fact.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Yves San said:


> Wrong word, since I am not overly emotional, I just said things as they happened and I am sure the story will help many to exercise more caution, consequently helping them a great deal. The word melodramatic would apply, in case I would be lying or making up stories. Earlier I told you, it is your right to use words, but be careful. So on this, I do not agree with you, and not because I did not understand what the word meant to say (as you had to paste into the dialogue box its dictionary meaning), but simply, because you used it in a way of showing how wrong and alarming I was over simple things (in your eyes). When you used negative words about someone, in the first place, it shows that, you are considering them liars, which you did. So, your stance is clear. It is a matter of fact.


I gave a poor example.









It sucks what happened to you, and we shouldn't ever have to deal with shit like like that.

However, your retelling of the story here is a bit exaggerated/ melodramatic. 5mph is not speeding away. Also, this was not tragic. no one was I injured or killed.

I'd be pissed, no doubt about it, I hope you get it taken care of without too much hassle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lemon Law.com wants to HELP YOU GET AWAY FASTER !

Sue Nissan !

Out Run Water Bottles !


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Yves San said:


> Accordingly, I would not even follow your advice at all here (not because I cannot confront them and possibly win the fight: ain't here to make myself special,


Confronting someone doesn't mean that you are going to fight at all. Folks like the drunks you didn't pick up would probably lose control of their bowels, if you stopped your car suddenly and got out speaking to them in a stern manner. I never fight myself, but standing up for yourself is the only way to get respect.

Altimas aren't a cheap car, all cars are expensive nowadays. They are average priced cars as far as cars go.


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

You called the police right? They must have been arrested then. If so then you should sue them in small claims court. Their information will be on the police report.


----------



## Gs7dayad (Jul 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 295522
> 
> melodramatic is very appropriate here


How is it melodramatic when someone is upset over having their property vandalized. I wonder how would you react if a passenger stole your phone holder? Would you want your investment replaced or refunded so you could but another one? I would...and they're less than 10.00.... imagine being out 700.00


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Yves San said:


> Greetings To Ya All,
> I am an Uber driver in Dallas, TX. Two days ago, I was driving at night as I always do (since I am a student) and a group of seemingly drunk riders placed an order. Arrived there, I found out there were drunk, one of the three guys unable to stand firmly on his feet, looked like he was being held by another guy. Scanning the situation, I sped off from them to get away, one of the guys, whose name is Steven (he had requested the ride) threw a a water bottle looking thing (possibly a metal one) on my car three to four times, resulting in the breaking of my passenger side tail light and indenting my car. I immediately reported the incident to Uber. All Uber did was, go get an estimate within five days, if over five day window period, you will get nothing!! In the first place, I am a soldier deploying in August and I am a student.
> I was extremely busy. I had to skip classes to go do all this. Based on the conversation I had held with Uber reps, I decided to go an extra mile and report the incident to the police, as Uber was sounding like the only thing I could qualify for was an inconvenience fee of 250 dollars!! The estimate itself is 780 dollars. So, I had already sensed where the situation was heading too. Giving me an inconvenience fee, and assuming that the case it resolved. This is something I did not agree to for two reasons: (1) as an Uber driver, I am an independent contractor and consequently, there is no reason to put in my care someone who is unruly and who is seemingly going to be a trouble maker during the ride (back in Houston, I drove four ladies who were drunk and ended up vomiting in my car), (2) attacking and vandalizing someone's car on the sole reason they refused to ride you shows your inner violent character, it shows who you really are. In my understanding , as a US military, I strongly believe such a person deserves to be dealt with according to the law.
> Talking from experience, this is my take on the situation: Yes, driving with Uber is good since it gives people a chance (especially the flexibility which, is paramount in my case as a student) to make a decent money. However, the risk assessment is high. My car is a Nissan Altima SR, 2017. It is a real expensive and relatively new car. Having it vandalized over a ten dollar ride sounds very irrelevant and regrettable. Uber, as a business entity, depends on riders. However, the way they dealt with this case, not only sounding like they are protecting this blatant criminal, but also, failing to even advise me on reporting this to the police showed me something I did not know: no matter what Uber says, their chief concern is not drivers, but riders, regardless of how much the riders have wronged a driver.
> ...


Nothing much to add, uber did exactly what I expected them to do, and you did the only thing you could do.

File charges and they will probobly pay out to keep it from going criminal, some judge will let them off if they fork over money for your repairs.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Nothing much to add, uber did exactly what I expected them to do, and you did the only thing you could do.
> 
> File charges and they will probobly pay out to keep it from going criminal, some judge will let them off if they fork over money for your repairs.


The accused might decide to deny the charges as well- figure that you can't prove they did it.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Should have just driven them


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Should have just driven them


Considering the fact that the individuals damaged the driver's ride anyhow and the driver wasn't bold enough to confront them about it, giving them a ride would have undoubtably been the best alternative.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> How did he throw the water bottle 3 to 4 times if you were speeding away?


With sheer talent...obviously.

To all other ants, let this story be a lesson about all the great money you can make driving for Uber....and all of the BS that goes with it.

Lower Rates = More Earnings


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Yves San said:


> Greetings To Ya All,
> I am an Uber driver in Dallas, TX. Two days ago, I was driving at night as I always do (since I am a student) and a group of seemingly drunk riders placed an order. Arrived there, I found out there were drunk, one of the three guys unable to stand firmly on his feet, looked like he was being held by another guy. Scanning the situation, I sped off from them to get away, one of the guys, whose name is Steven (he had requested the ride) threw a a water bottle looking thing (possibly a metal one) on my car three to four times, resulting in the breaking of my passenger side tail light and indenting my car. I immediately reported the incident to Uber. All Uber did was, go get an estimate within five days, if over five day window period, you will get nothing!! In the first place, I am a soldier deploying in August and I am a student.
> I was extremely busy. I had to skip classes to go do all this. Based on the conversation I had held with Uber reps, I decided to go an extra mile and report the incident to the police, as Uber was sounding like the only thing I could qualify for was an inconvenience fee of 250 dollars!! The estimate itself is 780 dollars. So, I had already sensed where the situation was heading too. Giving me an inconvenience fee, and assuming that the case it resolved. This is something I did not agree to for two reasons: (1) as an Uber driver, I am an independent contractor and consequently, there is no reason to put in my care someone who is unruly and who is seemingly going to be a trouble maker during the ride (back in Houston, I drove four ladies who were drunk and ended up vomiting in my car), (2) attacking and vandalizing someone's car on the sole reason they refused to ride you shows your inner violent character, it shows who you really are. In my understanding , as a US military, I strongly believe such a person deserves to be dealt with according to the law.
> Talking from experience, this is my take on the situation: Yes, driving with Uber is good since it gives people a chance (especially the flexibility which, is paramount in my case as a student) to make a decent money. However, the risk assessment is high. My car is a Nissan Altima SR, 2017. It is a real expensive and relatively new car. Having it vandalized over a ten dollar ride sounds very irrelevant and regrettable. Uber, as a business entity, depends on riders. However, the way they dealt with this case, not only sounding like they are protecting this blatant criminal, but also, failing to even advise me on reporting this to the police showed me something I did not know: no matter what Uber says, their chief concern is not drivers, but riders, regardless of how much the riders have wronged a driver.
> ...


Welcome to the forums of UberPeople.net. Please forgive our _welcoming committee_ for any extreme directness they may exhibit. I assure you they do mean well and more often than not they do know what they are talking about.

I am sorry this happened to you. Unfortunately such events are indeed a reality in rideshare. Uber won't pay for this. The estimate far exceeds the maximum they'll pay out. You will have to go through their insurance company with their $1,000 deductible or take the customer to small claims court or criminal court via the various suggested methods already posted. If you have a rideshare endorsement on your personal insurance then that is a different situation.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

Still not getting the water bottle thing. How do you throw 3-4 times in that situation

Oh, seeing it addressed again. Guess this one’s just not gonna make sense.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

You have your own personal insurance why not go through them this was considered vandalism it is covered under your comprehensive coverage


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

What's your mos
Please don't say chaplains assistant


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

So let me get this straight.... You sped off and the drunk guy ran you down and hit your tail light with a metal water bottle 3 or 4 times? Or the Drunk guy threw 3 or 4 separate metal water bottles as you were speeding away nailing your tail light?

Either way that Drunk guy should really think about playing Pro Football. That is some impressive shit right there!


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

Wait, did he have like 3-4 water bottles loaded at the ready? Did you go into reverse? How does this work?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Small claims court is the way to go... if you have to go to the courts,go in a military outfit... that should tilt it in your favor.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SJCorolla said:


> I'm sure some of us have long been aware of that. After 3 years of this gig, I've learned to be less active between the hours of 11 pm and 4 am. As a result, it's been a while since I've had any pukers, loud drunks, drug-comatose zombies, or assailants taken away in handcuffs.


I quit driving for exactly the same reasons you cited, it's not worth it to put oneself in harms way for the few pennies extra working with drunks and druggies, or driving in areas that have poor visibility and pot holes the size of moon craters, especially in bad weather like we get in Florida.
BTW, I had on one occasion ran over an alligator, it kept going and so did I, I didn't bother to check if it was hurt because he/she must of been pissed off being ran over.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> So let me get this straight.... You sped off and the drunk guy ran you down and hit your tail light with a metal water bottle 3 or 4 times? Or the Drunk guy threw 3 or 4 separate metal water bottles as you were speeding away nailing your tail light?
> 
> Either way that Drunk guy should really think about playing Pro Football. That is some impressive shit right there!


A Drunk Guy.

With a " WATER " Bottle !

WATER ???

Drunk ??????


ANTlifebaby said:


> Wait, did he have like 3-4 water bottles loaded at the ready? Did you go into reverse? How does this work?


Sounds like a 6 pack of Bud Light ALUMINUM BOTTLES !

( now that i could believe !)


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yves San said:


> Hoefully, the court through a District Attorney will order him to pay for the money I will spend repairing my car, ad possibly, order him to pay for pain and suffering too.


Restitution for pain and suffering will be pretty hard to get with only criminal property damage.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> A Drunk Guy.
> 
> With a " WATER " Bottle !
> 
> ...


I would like to believe that he was armed with metal water bottles and that he had the arm strength and the accuracy to nail the OP as he sped off with spot on accuracy.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> A Drunk Guy.
> 
> With a " WATER " Bottle !
> 
> ...


Ok, starting to make sense. :-D


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> BTW, I had on one occasion ran over an alligator, it kept going and so did I, I didn't bother to check if it was hurt because he/she must of been pissed off being ran over.


Well, that's good to know, lol. I've been thinking about retiring to SW Florida someday and wondered how different rideshare would be if I had to do it again. Here in Chicago, it's the jaywalkers that I worry about running over.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Without any evidence, you will never win a lawsuit against them. The court asks you “did they damage your car”, and you say yes. They ask the THREE defendants “ Did you damage the car” and they say no. Is there any other evidence you have (maybe from your camera that every smart Uber driver has) and you say no. Are there any witnesses and you say no. Case dismissed. Oh, except the counterclaim where one of the defendants shows you driving erratically barely missing people as you speed off from their phone video.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> How did he throw the water bottle 3 to 4 times if you were speeding away?


Altima's aren't that quick... just sayin'


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> How did he throw the water bottle 3 to 4 times if you were speeding away?


He kept circling the block? Lol


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Restitution for pain and suffering will be pretty hard to get with only criminal property damage.


I don't think the DA in a big city like Dallas will be that interested in prosecuting a case at all with no evidence and only $780 of property damage. They do have other things to do. Too little for an attorney to deal with.

The OP's only realistic alternative is to sue in small claims court. Even then, getting the judgment is one thing, collecting it is another, and it may take more work to get the $780 than its worth.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Yves San said:


> N\
> 
> Many thanks for putting in your two cents. However, I cannot be called "melodramatic" for telling a real story as it happened. If you think that is the right word to call me, it is your right, but be careful with names you choose for others. Getting back to your problem of "expensive cars", just because a car is a BMW, or Lexus... does not make it more expensive than Nissan. And in Uber, I do not see sports cars doing the ride hailing services. Neither, do I see extremely expensive cars. Maybe in your city, but not in Dallas or Houston. A lot of factors come into play to determine the price of a car: the model, the type, etc. So, your statement sounds to be ignorant in nature. On top of that, if a 24,000 dollar car does not sound to be expensive for you, that is you, and others are others. We come from different backgrounds, and our purchasing power is different. Still, 24,000 dollars is not little money in the US, as it is not an annual income for many. So, your examples about BMWs, Lexus... sound to look over the reality, trying to make a 2017 Altima SR a cheap car. And when you say I could have confronted them, I even wonder what your true intentions here are. Accordingly, I would not even follow your advice at all here (not because I cannot confront them and possibly win the fight: ain't here to make myself special, but as a soldier and a green belt in Shotokan Karate, I surely could confront them. So, on this one, I will cut it short, no need to give more explanations). Police wise, maybe, that is what I could have done, calling the police on spot. However, nothing will change since I reported in less that 24 hours, and as I said in my initial post, a police report has been done and the case is under investigation.
> I thank you for your opinion, however, I said that this was posted to help drivers raise their awareness of driving at nights (since that is the time there are strong chances of encountering such an incident) and not to describe expensive cars, and calling people names. Helpful comments do not need to try and defame others, who talking from experience are trying to help their peers. In no sentence pertaining to my initial post, did I accuse Uber of breaking my car. On the contrary, I said that I did not like for instance, how they referred me their insurance carrier which requires a $ 1,000 deductible, since the estimate itself is less than that.
> ...


Tragic your story is not.

2 weeks ago a 39 yr old pregnant Lyft driver accepted a request to transport a pax in Tempe AZ to a local bar. She would of made $2.80. Instead upon arrival at the bar he stabbed her multiple times killing her and her baby. Just so he could steal her car.

Three days later an Uber driver did a short trip pick up at a bar. At the end of the trip the pax sliced his throat. He managed to fight off the pax and received a Minsk fare and 12 staples in his neck for his trouble.

These stories are tragic. Your story is an inconvenience of life.

Now, if you just sped off no way they threw the bottle 3-4 times. Very slow sped off if they did. In this case I guarantee there was a verbal exchange and you contributed with an attitude.

Over 4K trips and plenty of refusals to transport. Never has my vehicle been damaged over it


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SJCorolla said:


> Well, that's good to know, lol. I've been thinking about retiring to SW Florida someday and wondered how different rideshare would be if I had to do it again. Here in Chicago, it's the jaywalkers that I worry about running over.


Plenty of them here also, plus cyclists that ride wherever they like, especially at night with no lights or reflective devices and wearing dark clothes.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Once 10:30 pm rolls around, the apps go off and I go home to a cold beer. Not worth it dealing with drunks.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

SJCorolla said:


> I'm sure some of us have long been aware of that. After 3 years of this gig, I've learned to be less active between the hours of 11 pm and 4 am. As a result, it's been a while since I've had any pukers, loud drunks, drug-comatose zombies, or assailants taken away in handcuffs.


Has avoiding the hours of 11pm to 4pm drastically cut down on these problem-causers? How much trouble have you had relatively now that you avoid those hours?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Yves San said:


> Greetings To Ya All,
> I am an Uber driver in Dallas, TX. Two days ago, I was driving at night as I always do (since I am a student) and a group of seemingly drunk riders placed an order. Arrived there, I found out there were drunk, one of the three guys unable to stand firmly on his feet, looked like he was being held by another guy. Scanning the situation, I sped off from them to get away, one of the guys, whose name is Steven (he had requested the ride) threw a a water bottle looking thing (possibly a metal one) on my car three to four times, resulting in the breaking of my passenger side tail light and indenting my car. I immediately reported the incident to Uber. All Uber did was, go get an estimate within five days, if over five day window period, you will get nothing!! In the first place, I am a soldier deploying in August and I am a student.
> I was extremely busy. I had to skip classes to go do all this. Based on the conversation I had held with Uber reps, I decided to go an extra mile and report the incident to the police, as Uber was sounding like the only thing I could qualify for was an inconvenience fee of 250 dollars!! The estimate itself is 780 dollars. So, I had already sensed where the situation was heading too. Giving me an inconvenience fee, and assuming that the case it resolved. This is something I did not agree to for two reasons: (1) as an Uber driver, I am an independent contractor and consequently, there is no reason to put in my care someone who is unruly and who is seemingly going to be a trouble maker during the ride (back in Houston, I drove four ladies who were drunk and ended up vomiting in my car), (2) attacking and vandalizing someone's car on the sole reason they refused to ride you shows your inner violent character, it shows who you really are. In my understanding , as a US military, I strongly believe such a person deserves to be dealt with according to the law.
> Talking from experience, this is my take on the situation: Yes, driving with Uber is good since it gives people a chance (especially the flexibility which, is paramount in my case as a student) to make a decent money. However, the risk assessment is high. My car is a Nissan Altima SR, 2017. It is a real expensive and relatively new car. Having it vandalized over a ten dollar ride sounds very irrelevant and regrettable. Uber, as a business entity, depends on riders. However, the way they dealt with this case, not only sounding like they are protecting this blatant criminal, but also, failing to even advise me on reporting this to the police showed me something I did not know: no matter what Uber says, their chief concern is not drivers, but riders, regardless of how much the riders have wronged a driver.
> ...


I think if they didny actually get in the car you might be stuck here. The late night crowd isnt worth the risk especially when you aren't probably getting combat pay to begin with. Your car IS too nice to be driving people around for x rates too... good luck with school and thanks for your service!!


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Once 10:30 pm rolls around, the apps go off and I go home to a cold beer. Not worth it dealing with drunks.


Honest question, what kind of ratings do these crazy people have?! Either a perfect 5 cut they just made an account or very low rating cos other drivers are freaked out about them and down star. They can't have 4.95


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Once 10:30 pm rolls around, the apps go off and I go home to a cold beer. Not worth it dealing with drunks.


The only difference for me is the app goes off at 5:00 pm


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Honest question, what kind of ratings do these crazy people have?! Either a perfect 5 cut they just made an account or very low rating cos other drivers are freaked out about them and down star. They can't have 4.95


Honestly, I don't pay much attention to ratings. And I have only had two truly unruly pax. If I remember correctly, the last bad one had a high rating - but, if Uber actually did their job, he's now banned. Rather than down vote I immediately called and reported his drunk ass.

First, he yelled about how it was almost Christmas and nobody cared about him. Then he tried to get chummy with me, asking a bunch of personal questions. Then he made suicidal and violent statements. Finally, he asked for cocaine before leaving the car.

All captured on dash cam, self defense items in reach. Only thing I would have done differently would be to call the police because of the suicidal threats, honestly I was so tired that I just wanted to get out of there and go home. All for around $5.

Haven't driven late at night ever since, haven't had any more problems.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> Has avoiding the hours of 11pm to 4pm drastically cut down on these problem-causers? How much trouble have you had relatively now that you avoid those hours?


The worst sh!t tends to happen between 11 pm and 4 am, at least in my city. This is not just my experience but also what I've seen/heard happen to other drivers. For one thing, many of the bars and clubs around here stay open until 4:00 am.

I've had a total of eight pukers in my car over the years. I used to get one every 3 months or so, like clockwork. But the last time was nearly a year ago.

Also nearly a year since I had to call 911 on someone who wouldn't wake up at dropoff, barely breathing, because he was on drugs.

And it's been two years since I had to call 911 on a pax for criminal violence.

So yeah, not much excitement for me after I downsized my late night driving.


----------



## Christian Sacco (May 26, 2016)

Late nights are the worst...almost as bad as ubers deceitful business model as being a tech co instead of trans bc tax and listings on the market and ipo approaching. Uber is quickly showing that its best to avoid laws and regulations instead of an honest good hearted company. It wont be long now that you will need additional insurance when driving...but allow me to warn you...you need a hd camera mirror...you put yourself out there for uber...uber doesnt care about the drivers...only the pax...you get no extra protection.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SJCorolla said:


> The worst sh!t tends to happen between 11 pm and 4 am, at least in my city. This is not just my experience but also what I've seen/heard happen to other drivers. For one thing, many of the bars and clubs around here stay open until 4:00 am.
> 
> I've had a total of eight pukers in my car over the years. I used to get one every 3 months or so, like clockwork. But the last time was nearly a year ago.
> 
> ...


Have you considered carrying Narcan? I believe it's available over the counter in many places now. Glad you were able to call for help before it was too late. One pax spooked me one night, fortunately he was just a deep sleeper and a bit drunk.

I carry hospital grade vomit bags in the car, always in reach. Knock on wood, nobody has done anything gross yet - about a year of driving. But I also do not drive at times when people are likely to be highly intoxicated.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Have you considered carrying Narcan? I believe it's available over the counter in many places now. Glad you were able to call for help before it was too late.


I'll look into the Narcan, though hopefully I won't have to resort to that anytime soon. My pax finally woke (after several attempts) when one of the officers at the scene applied a "sternal rub".



Benjamin M said:


> I carry hospital grade vomit bags in the car, always in reach. Knock on wood, nobody has done anything gross yet - about a year of driving. But I also do not drive at times when people are likely to be highly intoxicated.


I carry some bags too - the same type that you see in planes. They've gotten quite a few laughs from amused pax over the years. I still keep a couple in the seat pouch, despite no vomit incidents in a while.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

SJCorolla said:


> I'll look into the Narcan, though hopefully I won't have to resort to that anytime soon.


Sorry, but I do not want to be alone with someone after administering Narcan, even while waiting for EMS or cops.

I am not trained to deal with a junkie experiencing sudden withdrawal.

*Because naloxone reverses opioid effects, this medicine may cause sudden withdrawal symptoms such as:*

*nausea, vomiting*, *diarrhea*, *stomach pain*;
*fever*, *sweating*, *body aches*, *weakness*;
*tremors* *or shivering, fast heart rate, pounding heartbeats, increased blood pressure;*
*feeling nervous, restless, or irritable*
*abnormal brain function (encephalopathy), *
*seizures, *
*coma, and *
*death.*


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MHR said:


> Sorry, but I do not want to be alone with someone after administering Narcan, even while waiting for EMS or cops.
> 
> I am not trained to deal with a junkie experiencing sudden withdrawal.
> 
> ...


I'm a former paramedic. I administered Narcan tons of times.

Because of the opioid epidemic, Narcan is sold over the counter in many places with simple instructions. The drug dose is pre-measured to only be strong enough to assist with breathing and administered by simply squirting it up the nose.

Carrying Narcan in a profession where you have a high contact rate with the general public, especially low income, could save a life. Please do not scare people away from a very safe drug and plan put into effect to save lives.

Know what is fatal 100% of the time and kills quickly? Opioid overdoses without prompt treatment.


MHR said:


> Sorry, but I do not want to be alone with someone after administering Narcan, even while waiting for EMS or cops.
> 
> I am not trained to deal with a junkie experiencing sudden withdrawal.
> 
> ...


It is available over the counter (and online) in 46 states. The benefits to the general public far outweigh the risks. Please research before you post. https://www.cvs.com/content/prescription-drug-abuse/save-a-life


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> It is available over the counter (and online) in 46 states. The benefits to the general public far outweigh the risks. Please research before you post. https://www.cvs.com/content/prescription-drug-abuse/save-a-life


From the website you provided...

Step 5 - Stay to make sure the person:


Doesn't go into withdrawal
Doesn't take more opioids, which could send him or her back into overdose
Doesn't go back into overdose and need additional doses of naloxone
Doesn't experience rapid or irregular heartbeat, chest pain, seizures, sudden stopping of the heart, hallucinations or loss of consciousness, all of which require immediate medical attention
I'm sorry but I have no training to deal with the issues in Step 5, from the website you directed me to visit. I've also researched plenty, this is not the first time Narcan has been discussed on these boards.

You are a trained paramedic and I tip my crown to you. If you feel secure with administering Narcan that's excellent. Maybe, were someone to offer a class on how to administer it and I could see it used on someone in real-time then I might change my mind. Until then I will not put my personal self at risk trying to keep someone from overdosing. I'll be happy to drop them at the nearest ER.

I'm not saying people shouldn't look into Narcan, that's their personal decision, but you darn well better know what you're going to be possibly dealing with after it's been administered.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MHR said:


> From the website you provided...
> 
> Step 5 - Stay to make sure the person:
> 
> ...


It has been declared such a safe and life saving drug that any layperson can purchase it and use it. I encourage you to stop fear mongering over this. Tylenol also has risks, as do most drugs. Save a life or be afraid of incredibly unlikely outcomes.
Oh, and let me tell you what happens after the low dose of Narcan in the OTC spray is administered in most cases.

The person begins to breathe enough to sustain life. They are usually still unconscious. You should protect their airway, making sure that they do not choke if they vomit. That's about it.

The alternative, if they are overdosing, is that they will likely die in your car while you are waiting for help or driving them somewhere. So it's a choice, use a drug deemed safe for use by the general public with minimal risks compared to not using the drug or being too afraid to. Of course it's a personal choice. But clearly the public needs better education on this. Fortunately, in areas with a huge heroine problem, the general public is well informed.

Also, know what happens if you give Narcan to someone that doesn't need it? Nothing.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Go on eBay and buy a used Altima taillight for probably pennies on the dollar... 

Please Venmo me $10 for my great idea.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> How did he throw the water bottle 3 to 4 times if you were speeding away?


I caught that too. I wouldn't have driven away, the second someone did anything to my vehicle, is the opportunity to issue them a good beating.



Yves San said:


> N\
> 
> Many thanks for putting in your two cents. However, I cannot be called "melodramatic" for telling a real story as it happened. If you think that is the right word to call me, it is your right, but be careful with names you choose for others. Getting back to your problem of "expensive cars", just because a car is a BMW, or Lexus... does not make it more expensive than Nissan. And in Uber, I do not see sports cars doing the ride hailing services. Neither, do I see extremely expensive cars. Maybe in your city, but not in Dallas or Houston. A lot of factors come into play to determine the price of a car: the model, the type, etc. So, your statement sounds to be ignorant in nature. On top of that, if a 24,000 dollar car does not sound to be expensive for you, that is you, and others are others. We come from different backgrounds, and our purchasing power is different. Still, 24,000 dollars is not little money in the US, as it is not an annual income for many. So, your examples about BMWs, Lexus... sound to look over the reality, trying to make a 2017 Altima SR a cheap car. And when you say I could have confronted them, I even wonder what your true intentions here are. Accordingly, I would not even follow your advice at all here (not because I cannot confront them and possibly win the fight: ain't here to make myself special, but as a soldier and a green belt in Shotokan Karate, I surely could confront them. So, on this one, I will cut it short, no need to give more explanations). Police wise, maybe, that is what I could have done, calling the police on spot. However, nothing will change since I reported in less that 24 hours, and as I said in my initial post, a police report has been done and the case is under investigation.
> I thank you for your opinion, however, I said that this was posted to help drivers raise their awareness of driving at nights (since that is the time there are strong chances of encountering such an incident) and not to describe expensive cars, and calling people names. Helpful comments do not need to try and defame others, who talking from experience are trying to help their peers. In no sentence pertaining to my initial post, did I accuse Uber of breaking my car. On the contrary, I said that I did not like for instance, how they referred me their insurance carrier which requires a $ 1,000 deductible, since the estimate itself is less than that.
> ...


The question to everyone here is:

WTF are you:

A) on

B) WTF are you talking about?

C) Are you aware you're posting run on sentences?

D) Refer back to A& B


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Yves San said:


> My car is a Nissan Altima SR, 2017. It is a real expensive and relatively new car.
> 
> Anothet thing that caught me by surprise is, how Uber stepped up proposing me their insurance carrier, which charges an upfront of 100 dollars in deductible!! Come on, you have my estimate which is 780 dollars,
> 
> The reason why I decided to take the floor and share this tragic story is not to sway anyone from driving Uber, but to raise awareness of what driving at nights is, and to better prepare you to taking precautions in such dangerous situations.


Hi OP, I am not trying to debate about the definition of "expensive". I understand that $24k means a lot to the majority of population including me in this country. When I bought my Lexus LS a few years ago, despite being a 5 yr old car (at that time), it costed way more than your 17 Nissan. It has always been a nightmare thinking of the life I had to pay off the car in one year (instant noodles everyday, no kidding). I feel you pain seeing your beloved car to be vandalized by the inconsiderate, condescending animals.

As for the deductibles, I am confident that it is set to be $1k (This only applies if you have comprehensive coverage in your auto policy). As you are aware of the situation in which the estimate is less than the deductible, you may want to consider to go through your insurance company (given that there were no passengers in your car when the vandalism took place).

It is also worth-noting that if that person managed to accurately fling and hit your car with water bottles multiple times, the possibility of under alcoholic influence can be excluded. I hope the police report can be of use to the claim process. Thank you for sharing your experience with the fellow drivers.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Once 10:30 pm rolls around, the apps go off and I go home to a cold beer. Not worth it dealing with drunks.


I'm starting to consider starting earlier and ending earlier on weekends. I don't make much more per hour later on yet have to deal with shady characters, late or no-show pax or 5-6 people that want to try to pack in the car


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't have time to read the whole thing and all replies now but I see you mentioned a police officer. So if you filed a report then go after the passenger. The police should contact Uber for the passenger's information. You will then identify him as being responsible.

You really should have called the police immediately. If someone threw something at my vehicle and broke something I would have stopped and got out my camera while calling the cops unless I were afraid of them. At that point I would be doing all I could to ensure the passenger is going to jail and that I can sue them for damages.



losiglow said:


> I'm starting to consider starting earlier and ending earlier on weekends. I don't make much more per hour later on yet have to deal with shady characters, late or no-show pax or 5-6 people that want to try to pack in the car


That's probably a smart choice. For what they pay it just isn't worth all the hassle. It's even worse than being a night taxi driver because Uber empowers the drunks with the ability to rate you and make a false report. One false major report and you are suspended for 48 hours just like that.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> Has avoiding the hours of 11pm to 4pm drastically cut down on these problem-causers? How much trouble have you had relatively now that you avoid those hours?


My cut-off period is 8pm - 4am, 7 days a week. Has practically eliminated all drunk related incidents.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Yves San said:


> (possibly a metal one)


A metal water bottle?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> A metal water bottle?


Yeah they're growing in popularity here because of all the chemicals that might leech out of plastic ones.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Yeah they're growing in popularity here because of all the chemicals that might leech out of plastic ones.


I would think that the safest kind would be a glass one. I like those long VOSS water bottles:










Maybe this is what hit your car.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

losiglow said:


> I'm starting to consider starting earlier and ending earlier on weekends. I don't make much more per hour later on yet have to deal with shady characters, late or no-show pax or 5-6 people that want to try to pack in the car


Absolutely. I had horrible insomnia prior to driving full time, now it's even worse after driving from around 3 pm to midnight. Granted the money is decent (around $100 a "shift" between Uber and Lyft), I have felt my safety was in jeopardy three times lately.

Gradually learning to identify the best locations and times to drive in my area.

Stay safe!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Restitution for pain and suffering will be pretty hard to get with only criminal property damage.


He COULD go after lost income, since presumably he couldn't do any rideshare until it was (has it been?) fixed.

If he's a really good actor with a great lawyer, then emotional distress and years of lost income since he's too traumatized to do any more trips...


----------



## dallaspop00 (11 mo ago)

Yves San said:


> Greetings To Ya All,
> I am an Uber driver in Dallas, TX. Two days ago, I was driving at night as I always do (since I am a student) and a group of seemingly drunk riders placed an order. Arrived there, I found out there were drunk, one of the three guys unable to stand firmly on his feet, looked like he was being held by another guy. Scanning the situation, I sped off from them to get away, one of the guys, whose name is Steven (he had requested the ride) threw a a water bottle looking thing (possibly a metal one) on my car three to four times, resulting in the breaking of my passenger side tail light and indenting my car. I immediately reported the incident to Uber. All Uber did was, go get an estimate within five days, if over five day window period, you will get nothing!! In the first place, I am a soldier deploying in August and I am a student.
> I was extremely busy. I had to skip classes to go do all this. Based on the conversation I had held with Uber reps, I decided to go an extra mile and report the incident to the police, as Uber was sounding like the only thing I could qualify for was an inconvenience fee of 250 dollars!! The estimate itself is 780 dollars. So, I had already sensed where the situation was heading too. Giving me an inconvenience fee, and assuming that the case it resolved. This is something I did not agree to for two reasons: (1) as an Uber driver, I am an independent contractor and consequently, there is no reason to put in my care someone who is unruly and who is seemingly going to be a trouble maker during the ride (back in Houston, I drove four ladies who were drunk and ended up vomiting in my car), (2) attacking and vandalizing someone's car on the sole reason they refused to ride you shows your inner violent character, it shows who you really are. In my understanding , as a US military, I strongly believe such a person deserves to be dealt with according to the law.
> Talking from experience, this is my take on the situation: Yes, driving with Uber is good since it gives people a chance (especially the flexibility which, is paramount in my case as a student) to make a decent money. However, the risk assessment is high. My car is a Nissan Altima SR, 2017. It is a real expensive and relatively new car. Having it vandalized over a ten dollar ride sounds very irrelevant and regrettable. Uber, as a business entity, depends on riders. However, the way they dealt with this case, not only sounding like they are protecting this blatant criminal, but also, failing to even advise me on reporting this to the police showed me something I did not know: no matter what Uber says, their chief concern is not drivers, but riders, regardless of how much the riders have wronged a driver.
> ...


Always drive during the daytime. Do not do the drunks


----------



## SassyDriver (9 mo ago)

In Florida the drunks request rides 24/7 daytime driving is no assurance against drunk Pax actions. Additionally daytime driving means more traffic, higher temperature - which equates to sweaty, stinky, agitated riders; add to that requests to pick up unaccompanied minors from school, and let's not leave out the parent dragging a kid with no car seat or the infirm and sick pax to and from doctor offices, and finally the pax who are running late to work or to the airport and expect you to make up their laziness. I actually PREFER night driving from 9pm to 5am.


----------



## napedog (9 mo ago)

Gs7dayad said:


> How is it melodramatic when someone is upset over having their property vandalized. I wonder how would you react if a passenger stole your phone holder? Would you want your investment replaced or refunded so you could but another one? I would...and they're less than 10.00.... imagine being out 700.00


I carry two black Chinese throwing stars with me under the floor mat.(which I'm pretty accurate with)

One of these to the knee, or the calf is a painful payback IMO. 

This won't get your car fixed, but it will give you some satisfaction knowing that this asshole is going to have to get stitches, and answer a few questions like, "how did you get that gash on your knee?"

I haven't had to do that yet.

however I have egged a few of my shitty passengers houses.
A guy left me one star, cuz I had to kick him out of my car because, him and his girlfriend were fighting(punching and kicking) drunk in my backseat.
In retaliation he leaves me one-star. UBER of course wouldn't remove it. SO bombs away.

another dude tip baited me on Uber Eats to the tune of 10 bucks. so his business got egged badly. Call me immature stupid but damn it felt good.

Memo to passengers (Probably not a good idea to mess with somebody who has your address)


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Look at the positives of driving nights.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Look at the positives of driving nights. How else are you going to get the opportunity to mess around with woman (not overly drunk and completely willing) who normally wouldn't give you the time of day?
> 
> I look 10 years younger in the ambient light of my vehicle!


To be clear. I'm not talking about unconscious women here, or ones that obviously can't make a rational decision, simply those that have a few drinks and get flirty.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

I've been with ride-sharing driver for 6 years I drive at night and 7 days a week. I drive until the morning 5 am .

I've been involved gun point twice , car jacking attempt once. Got an Fist right square on my face once, slapped my back of my head once , homosexual guy tried to hold my hand while I'm putting my hand on a shifter once, being used as get away vehicle for robbery once , that's about it. Sure I've got lots of drunk ladies in my back seat and had a lots of chat but let's face it. You are totally sober and the girls are drunk. Even she is hot but It's not that attractive while they are so drunk , tbh. Plus , they won't even remember you even theyve been so friendly to you . 

I wouldn't recommend this to anyone what I've gone through with pesky little pays that I've made and corps are acting like theyve been giving me a lots of money . LoL 😂 hell naw 😒


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

I can think of 100 reasons not to drive at night, which is why I seldom drive past 4pm. Never after 7pm.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

This is why i dont drive at night. You can have that BS


----------

